# pheasant hunting 11-4



## wright7414 (Mar 30, 2007)

I am new to pheasant hunting and was wondering if anyone is going to be out at the opener on friday at either Delaware or Deer creek and would be willing to show a newbie the strings to hunting the birds?
Thanks
Anthony


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

wear lots of orange ....if i evey go out its not till 9 or 10 am most of the great bird hunters are gone .....make sure you know whats on the other side of your shot ....i have been shot 5 times ..over the little birds ..so i dont go much any more ....just be safe remember most of these guy dont shoot well...and dont care were they shoot ..as long as they get that bird


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

When I go to public land bird releases, I AM the great pumpkin! Orange from head to foot if possible. Safety glasses as well.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Do they still call it Pheasant hunting? Going out and shooting birds that were just released doesn't sound like hunting in my book. I miss the good old days when you had wild birds that you could actually hunt


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Everything is so much different now. When I started there were allot of natural birds in the area. By the late 60's if you wanted pheasant you had to go to grand river, hambden orchard in the northeastern part of Ohio. You were allowed either sex then. We didn't have deer or turkey back then. Plenty of grouse which was the main upland bird to be hunted then. I have found that the birds will fly allot better now then back during the early years.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

the last time i was at opening day pheasant,i seen a probable 2 1/2lb bird get shot so many times before it hit the ground it would have weighed 5 lbs.then 2 guys fought over it on who shot it.i never went back for public pheasant again.don't let me discourage you from going,just be safe and enjoy your time there.


----------



## wright7414 (Mar 30, 2007)

this board sounds like some of those discussions about trout releases at Antrim lol thanks for the replies and it looks like I will be heading to Deer Creek in the morning.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I will be at Berlin tomorrow off fewtown rd i think. Silver chrysler minivan. Any OGF members feel free to say hello.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Ill be at spring valley. Me and the usuall group of guys. We've been hunting together for the past 9 years now, so its always safe and easy going with us. Ive been running the dogs getting the ready, took em to the youth phes release at ceasers and been running them in some of my hunting woods. THey jumped and circled 3 bunnies today. Im stoked!


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

The closest for me is Grand River about a little over an hour. I will be going by myself as usall. With all the people there your just another orange dot against the landscape. If it gets nuts I can allways back off and go home without making anyone mad. I really do not have the urge to clean a pheasant. I just want to experience a opening morning while I still can. Everyone going out be carefull and enjoy it for what it is, a chance to hunt.


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

firstflight111 said:


> wear lots of orange ....if i evey go out its not till 9 or 10 am most of the great bird hunters are gone .....make sure you know whats on the other side of your shot ....i have been shot 5 times ..over the little birds ..so i dont go much any more ....just be safe remember most of these guy dont shoot well...and dont care were they shoot ..as long as they get that bird


 So true, i like to call it "little vietnam" only here it rains lead,LITERALLY. I got shot once coming up over a ridge,but no pellets penetrated. I've seen dogs get shot. Just be careful.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

You guys be safe out there I live 2 mins from Berlin hunting area and it turns into a war zone take cation driving out those guys make what I call blind shots something gets flushed and it's usually identified once it hits the ground I saw a group of guys last year knock down 3 Canadian geese... Those arnt easy to confuse... Also watch your back when working fields guys will come up behind you and it doesn't matter if your infront of a bird or not.... Be safe fellas 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I have to say Grand River at least where I hunted was the best groups of hunters I have seen in years. No one trying to run you over, everyone appeared to be safety first as they hunted. I was lucky to have met up with a gentleman and friend that I once worked with. Of all the parking lots at Grand River to have a chance to run into someone you know unplanned. Let alone park right next to me. Small world I would say. We all got some shots but; no birds. It was a great morning and again any of the guys that hit Grand River thanks for being carefull and respecting each other. It restores my faith in my fellow hunters.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

Are the idiots becoming more prevalent or do I just notice them more? I was in a field today at dillon and looked up to see five guys coming from one way, three from another, two more behind me and of course myself. They were all headed towards each other. I got myself out of their way. When they did put up a bird it sounded like ww3 so many guys shot at it.

That said, to the original queston, if you don't have a dog but want to get out. Pick areas where the birds will be concentrated like field edges and really get into the grass. Make noise and kick clumps and brush etc. i, did that for a few years before getting a dog and managed to put some up every year. You've got to be willing to be the dog yourself though and get into the thick stuff. Avoid big open grassy areas, as good of cover as it may be it is almost impossible to get a bird up out of that stuff without a dog as the birds just run around you. Small areas of that stuff is fine though if you can push them to an edge that will make them fly.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

me and a buddy went to delaware today. got 3 between the 2 of us. should of had a full ticket, but i was using a gun that i had just bought, and had no previous experience with. going back tomorow; good luck everyone!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Me and my buddy are going to Spencer Lake sunday morning before a trapshoot that we shoot at. I'm not gonna get 90 percent hits like last year so I'm getting some live practice before the actual shoot!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Hit springvalley, Got 2 birds, and a couple buddies got one each. Wasnt alot of shooting at the upper section, heard some shooting from around the odnr area and a few from over by 42. Not sure what all came up from ceasers.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

claytonhaske said:


> me and a buddy went to delaware today. got 3 between the 2 of us. should of had a full ticket, but i was using a gun that i had just bought, and had no previous experience with. going back tomorow; good luck everyone!


Got 2 more this morning. Gonna give it a rest tomorow, and hit it again Monday!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

went back to ceasers and springvalley today. No shots anywhere by anyone all day at the valley. Saw only 6 birds the whole day at ceasers and people where beating the brush all over the place. The numbers that were shown on the odnr webcite are definitly not was released. This is the worse opener ive ever seen. Been hunting these areas for 10 years and have never been this skunked


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

I agree, *worst ever*. I went to Darke Wildlife Area Fri. Saw one bird, heard maybe a dozen volley's at most all morning. The place was packed so I would have to say the bird #'s had to be down. Must have released all the birds at Berlin according to another thread LOL! Got to work this friday so guess all the government employees get to take advantage of Veterans Day
release. I am sure Sat. will be a bust, so heading out instead to try to jump some woodcock and quail.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

claytonhaske said:


> Got 2 more this morning. Gonna give it a rest tomorow, and hit it again Monday!


nothing today, didnt even see any or hear any shots. but thats hunting, hopefully i'll make it out next weekend. we'll see though.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

dont bother with springvalley still the next release. whole area dead. Ceasers only saw 4 birds the whole day. OH hey by the way if you see a red late 80's camaro driving around the hunting area, give me H3ll. All they do is drive around in the car, look for birds that are near the road get out real quick, shoot em and drive off to look for more. Piss Poor hunters that have no ethics.


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

For all of those interested!!! Next release is Thursday night..not Friday! Friday
is Veterans Day. So if you show up Sat. morning expecting to flush birds you may be disappointed !!!


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for pointing that out - I totally skipped over that fact. I was bummed to be missing it on Saturday for the opener of the 2nd split of the lake erie duck hunting instead but now I can do both.


----------

